# Kindle Paperwhite refreshes at every page regardless of the setting



## Julius Caesar (Oct 15, 2012)

I have intermittent problem with my Paperwhite. Every now and then, my Kindle refreshes at every page regardless of the setting. I already turn off the option to refresh at every page. A bit of research seems to suggest that Kindle will start refreshing at every page if the device is getting too cold or too hot. But my room temperature with heater and thermostat on is about 70 to 80 F, which is well within the normal operating temperature.

There is one solution that seems to always work. If I leave the device idle and let the screen saver comes up on its own, and then turn the device backs on, the problem goes away. But I don't want to do this procedure over and over since it takes about 10 minutes to let the screen saver comes up on its own.

Has anyone seen this problem before with your Kindle. May be not Paperwhite but other models and how did you fix it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So. . . . .from the menu to settings, you've selected 'reading options' and page refresh and it definitely says OFF.  BUT, it still appears to be refreshing every page?  Best suggestion is to do a restart.  From home: menu/settings/menu/restart. . . that might fix it. 

Also, I assume you know you can get the screensaver on by either closing the cover, if you have the auto on/off type, or by pressing the button at the bottom.  It's not clear from your post if THAT has been tried but doesn't seem to fix it.

You do have the latest Firmware, right?  5.3.0  If not, you might try downloading that from Amazon and updating the device.

If a restart doesn't fix it and it's something that is unacceptable to you, I'd suggest a call to Kindle Support.


----------

